# gkrellm plugin hddtemp cpufreq - alternativen zu gkrellm

## pieter_parker

2 computer, desktop pc und server pc

auf beiden soll der gkrellmd laufen, auf dem desktop pc soll zusaetzlich die gkrellm gui laufen

soweit laeuft das auch

wenn ich jetzt die beiden plugins fuer hddtemp und cpufreq bei beiden installiere sehe ich am desktop pc in der gkrellm gui die zum server verbunden ist genau die gleichen daten wie im gkrellm das mit dem gkrellmd vom desktop pc verbunden ist

(das ist nur bei hddtemp und cpufreq)

warum ist das so und was muss ich tun damit ich in der gkrellm gui am desktop die daten von hddtemp und cpufreq vom gkrellmd vom server pc sehe ?

:edit

ueberschrift angepasstLast edited by pieter_parker on Wed Apr 30, 2008 11:52 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kriege ich die hddtemp und cpufreq richtig angezeigt

----------

## ixo

Gar nicht   :Sad: 

Nach meiner Erfahrung funktionieren Plugins nicht remote. Ich lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren . . .

Gruss, ixo

----------

## pieter_parker

ist aber eine ganz schoene sauerei das das wohl nicht geht !!!1  :x

welche alternativen zugkrellm gibt es

postet doch mal screenshots wie das bei euch grafisch so aussieht wo mit ihr cpu, ram, hd, netzwerk usw in echtzeit ueberwacht

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo pieter_parker,

ich nutze conky.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## pieter_parker

wieso lassen sich diese plugins nicht remote verwenden?

----------

## firefly

Weil diese plugins vermutlich nur für den gkrellm sind und nicht für den gkrellmd. Der gkrellmd kann nur built in plugins weiterreichen.

----------

